# Pee pads



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you use pee pads for your Chi? How well do you think that they work? Are they absorbant or will they leak onto my carpet?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I use pee pads that I buy from Walmart and they are super absorbent. I would avoid using them on carpet personally, just because Odie likes to be a daredevil and see how close to the edge she can pee.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

My Male Odie uses pee pads in the winter and when I'm not home. I think they are great to have around but i would not use in a carpeted area. My lil guy sometimes he over shoots the pad and leaves a puddle.


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

they are a really great idea but yes they do like to do the business on the very edges of the pads bless them so we have a clear plastic cover down first which is much larger than the pads as its on carpet and never had any problems at all


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have carpet and use pee pads sometimes. I took a plastic shower curtain, cut it to size, stuck it to the carpet with double sided tape and put it under the pads. The pads are absorbent, but Toby sometimes pees on the edge or pees a lot and I worry it would soak through. The plastic protects the carpet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Great idea Ashley! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> Great idea Ashley!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


......

Speaking as a member of the male gender, both dogs and humans can have 'aiming' problems. I have kept Simcha as 100% outdoor trained, but may change approach some time in the future. I am concerned that when he lifts his leg, he often shoots way off to the side, and I do mean way off. I will spare you all my wife's opinion of my aim.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike goes on pee pads and outside, but he likes to pee all around the edge and leave the middle clean.  Lots of times when he poops on it ,all 4 of his feet are on the pad and his butt is on the floor.  

So I suggest no using right on the carpet.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> ......
> 
> Speaking as a member of the male gender, both dogs and humans can have 'aiming' problems. I have kept Simcha as 100% outdoor trained, but may change approach some time in the future. I am concerned that when he lifts his leg, he often shoots way off to the side, and I do mean way off. I will spare you all my wife's opinion of my aim.


Ha, that made me giggle!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't use them with Douglas but sometimes cover my ferret's favorite spots with them. (I am having trouble litter training one of them..) 

They are absorbent and work quite well though I personally would not want a dog who pottied indoors.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I hate pee pads...or any method of inside pottying--I think it confuses them. BUT saying that I do use pads for pens of my show pups (where they stay when I'm working & at night). We just got a new boy & at 14 weeks he is near 100% reliable using litter. I'm impressed so I'm trying to train one of my others who hasn't really taken as well to the pad as much as I'd like. Makes sense though...the wood pellets have a very distinct texture/smell so they're not as apt to pee in beds, on rugs, etc as they would be being pad trained. 

I have heard litter trained puppies are VERY reliable and after seeing for myself I plan on litter training future puppies. It's awesome to get a puppy & be able to have him run free w/o having to chase him around making sure of no potty accidents. :lol:


----------



## dusky1228 (Dec 26, 2012)

My male chi Joey uses a litter box, but I put the litter box on pee pads, so that there's about a foot of pee pad outside the litter box on all 3 sides (except the wall side).
Like many males, his aim sometimes is unpredictable and he likes to aim AT something, so I also attach pee pads to the wall behind the box, because he is sometimes overzealous and hits over the box sides, tiny as he is. 
To protect my carpets against any leakage, I found something called Good Nites bed pads. They are really large--intended to cover across a twin size bed--and they have adhesive on the corners to hold them in place on the carpet, and then I put the pee pads well inside the borders of those pads, which are waterproof backing. It works well. 
Now, all I have to do is find a small fire hydrant that can go in his litter box!
And yes, he also gets in the box to do his business, but sometimes his butt hangs over the side. .)


----------

